# What is the longest distance that a homing pigeon has flown home?



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

What is the longest distance that a homing pigeon has flown home from a race? or maybe an escaped bird


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Im not sure, but a Hmong kid here in town sent a white race to his cousin in california, and his cousin tried to settle it in CA a year later, then 6 months after that it joined the original owners kit of rollers when they were flying.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I know many years ago a bird was sold to a south america loft It escaped and flew the 2200 miles home That was wrote about in several old articles. Then Trenton based racing pigeons were known and raced in 1000 to 1200 mile races.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

re lee said:


> I know many years ago a bird was sold to a south america loft It escaped and flew the 2200 miles home That was wrote about in several old articles. Then Trenton based racing pigeons were known and raced in 1000 to 1200 mile races.


Thats pretty amazing stuff !


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

About a year ago I had someone break into my loft and most of my birds got out. All but one cock came back. I figured they didn't make a break for home since they were on young and eggs. The Cock that took off flew back to Nebraska which was about 1200 air miles from my place in PA. Now it took him 3 weeks but he did make it. He didn't live much longer though, I guess it was his last hoorah.


----------

